# WaKü i7 8700K und RTX 2080Ti



## darkEmperor (15. März 2019)

*WaKü i7 8700K und RTX 2080Ti*

Hallo Leute 

Ich wollte euch bitten das ihr mein Warenkorb anschaut und mir Tipps gibt was noch fehlt oder was ich austauschen soll.
Das es eine Externe Lösung sein soll hab ich mich schon entschieden. 

Was soll gekühlt werden:
- Intel Core I7 8700K
- Gigabyte RTX 2080 Ti Windforce OC 11G REV 1.0

Warenkorb:

HEATKILLER® IV for RTX 2080 Ti - ACRYL Ni-Bl: https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/15622
HEATKILLER® IV eBC - Backplate: https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/16066
HEATKILLER® IV PRO (INTEL processor) BLACK COPPER: https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/18034
HEATKILLER® IV Backplate INTEL: https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/10013
MO-RA3 420 LT: https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/25100
Paar MO-RA3 Standfüsse: https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/22200
9x Yate Loon 140mm D14SM-12: https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/60151
1x HEATKILLER® D5-TOP: https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30009
HEATKILLER® Tube 200: https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30202
Barrow Compression Fitting 13/10 : https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50316
Schnellverbinder Koolance QD3 - 13/10mm: https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50705
Schnellverbinder Koolance QD3 - 13/10mm: https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50704
Schlauch Mayhems Ultra Clear 13/10mm: https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50300
Thermal Grizzly - Kryonaut - Wärmeleitpaste 12,5 W/mk: https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/60505




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schonmal besten dank für eure Tipps 

Gruss darkEmperor


----------



## Sinusspass (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*

Das sieht soweit erstmal sehr gut aus, ein paar Anregungen hätte ich noch.
1. Deine Lüfter sind 3pin, bedenke, dass deine Steuerung für 9 Lüfter etwas mehr Leistung braucht. Auf voller Geschwindigkeit würde ich sie jedenfalls nicht laufen lassen, das wäre mir definitiv zu laut. Über die eigentlich Lüfterqualität kann ich erstmal nichts sagen, ich hab sie nie selber in der Hand gehabt. Von den 3pin Splittern brauchst du auch mehr.
2. Pumpe und Agb getrennt zu haben kann man machen, es kann bei der Entkopplung der Pumpe helfen, aber in dem Kreislauf kannst du die Pumpe auch auf lautlos drosseln. Die bessere Idee wäre hier, die D5 Version des Heatkillers zu kaufen, die D5 darunter und alles mit Watercools Montagematerial an den den Mora. Das Montagematerial brauchst du extra, mit dem beiliegenden gehts nicht.
3. Anschlüsse und Schlauch sind zwar gut, 13/10 ist aber weniger knickresistent als 16/10, gerade bei einer externen Lösung so eine Sache. Zudem kannst du dank externer Lösung mit genügend Schlauch den Mora auch in einiger Entfernung aufstellen und hörst damit deutlich weniger, als wenn das Teil direkt neben dir steht.
4. Schnelltrenner sind ne tolle Sache um alles zu transportieren, wenn man das System bewegt, z.B. zu einer Lan, sonst eher weniger nötig. Zudem wäre ne Gehäusedurchführung sinnvoll, nicht dass noch ungewollt Zug auf die Komponenten kommt.


----------



## JonnyWho (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*

Kann man so machen, ich frage mich allerdings warum du die ersatzpads benötigst für die 2080 Ti und wofür du die Backplate benötigst beim CPU Kühler. Geht auch ohne  

Ansonsten kannste das so machen, auch wenn mir persönlich der Mora überhaupt nicht gefällt und du je nach Gehäuse das ganze auch Intern gut kühlen könntest. Aber das entscheidest natürlich du


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*

@Sinusspass
Der/die Heattube aushalb vom Gehäuse ist doch ein optisches Verbrechen

@TE
Welches Gehäuse hast du?

Die Lüfter kenne ich nicht, daher empfehle ich die mal die hier, die gehen per PWM auf 200rpm runter bie den 3Pin weiß ich das nicht.
P14 PWM PST | Pressure-optimised 140 mm PWM PST Case Fan | ARCTICP14 PWM PST | 140 mm PWM PST Luefter optimiert fuer statischen Druck | ARCTIC

Du gibst sehr viel Geld, da ist dann bestimmt auch noch Geld für eine gescheite Lüftersteuerung mit Wassertemperatursensor drin. (Aquacomputer Quadro oder Aquero + Sensor.

Sonst gute Auswahl.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*

@ Pelle: Da würde ich an sich sogar mitgehen, aber ich persönlich finde, externe Radiatoren generell sind bereits ein optisches Verbrechen, ihre Leistung ist allerdings nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Wenn man schon extern macht, dann auch richtig, nämlich weit weg mit allen beweglichen Teilen.

Eine eigenständige Steuerung ist bei ausreichender Fläche nicht dringend nötig, die Lüfter fix auf 5 oder 7v zu stellen mittels Lötkolben am Molexstecker und Lüfteradapter funktioniert genauso gut, wenn die Lüfter mit diesen Spannungen anlaufen und die Lautstärke passt.


----------



## darkEmperor (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*

Danke schonmal für eure Tipps. Ja extern ist nicht so schön aber ich will halt Leistung das ich noch was übertakten kann.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*

Overclockingpotenzial bekommt man durch eine Wasserkühlung kaum dazu, sofern die Komponenten vorher nicht schon nahe dem thermischen  Limit waren, sodass sie gedrosselt haben. Da würde ich auch nicht allzu viel erwarten, im besten Fall 50 Mhz, wahrscheinlich eher 25 Mhz durch bessere Temperaturen. Der entscheidende Vorteil der Wasserkühlung ist die geringe bis nicht vorhandene Lautstärke. Gerade ein Mora hat eine derart hohe Kühlleistung, dass man problemlos niedrige Lüfterdrehzahlen nutzen kann und das Wasser trotzdem nicht warm wird. Abgesehen davon macht das Basteln ziemlich viel Spaß (gut, am dritten Tag in Folge nicht mehr, aber das bei dir ist in paar Stunden erledigt).


----------



## JonnyWho (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*



darkEmperor schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für eure Tipps. Ja extern ist nicht so schön aber ich will halt Leistung das ich noch was übertakten kann.



vielleicht solltest du vorher noch wissen das im Jahre 2019 eine Wasserkühlung nicht wirklich mehr bringt als eine Luftkühlung. Das ist oftmals nur Optik und stille. Es gibt inzwischen super gute Luftkühler. Ein Noctua Nh-D15 würde deine CPU sicherlich genausogut kühlen. Ich z.b. habe meine Custom Wasserkühlung nur gemacht weil ich die 2080 Ti nichtmehr ertragen hab von Temperatur und Lautstärke her und der Morpheus war mir einfach zu hässlich in meinem sichtbaren Gehäuse.


----------



## pope82 (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Ein Noctua Nh-D15 würde deine CPU sicherlich genausogut kühlen.



äh....nein.


----------



## jhnbrg (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*

Leute, wie wäre es mal, wenn ihr bei diesem Thema bleibt?



> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich wollte euch bitten das ihr mein Warenkorb anschaut und mir Tipps gibt was noch fehlt oder was ich austauschen soll.
> Das es eine Externe Lösung sein soll hab ich mich schon entschieden.
> ...




Es wird mittlerweile jeder zweite Thread  zugemüllt und zu einem Off-Topic gemacht. Vergleicht eure Sch...länge woanders. Denn das hilft dem TE sicher nicht!

@darkEmperor:

Ich würde dir auch empfehlen einen Adapter und dazu 20cm Lüfter für dein MoRa zu nehmen. Dann noch die "Quadro" von AquaComputer und noch paar Temp-Sensoren. Du kannst alles an Quadro anschließen und über Aquasuite auslesen und steuern. Beim Schlauch 16/10 nehmen. Um MoRa mit meinem Gehäuse zu verbinden habe ich diese Gehäusedurchführung verwendet:  

Bitspower Gehaeusedurchfuehrung IG 1/4 Zoll auf IG 1/4 Z…


----------



## jhnbrg (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Overclockingpotenzial bekommt man durch eine Wasserkühlung kaum dazu, sofern die Komponenten vorher nicht schon nahe dem thermischen  Limit waren, sodass sie gedrosselt haben. Da würde ich auch nicht allzu viel erwarten, im besten Fall 50 Mhz, wahrscheinlich eher 25 Mhz durch bessere Temperaturen.



Schwachsinn! Meinen 8700K konnte nur deswegen nicht dauerhaft mit 5.0...5.2GHz  laufen lassen mit Lüftkühlung (Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E), weil ich ihn nicht kühl bekommen habe. Bei 4.7GHz war Schluss. Durch die WaKü habe ich meine Max-Temps um 18°C reduziert und kann jetzt enspannt die CPU mit 5.0GHz laufen lassen. Vom thermischen Limit bin ich noch einiges entfernt!


----------



## jhnbrg (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest du vorher noch wissen das im Jahre 2019 eine Wasserkühlung nicht wirklich mehr bringt als eine Luftkühlung.



Blödsinn! Siehe Beitrag oben.


----------



## JonnyWho (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*

Totaler Quatsch den du da schreibst, das würde ein guter Lüftkühler genauso hinbekommen. Aber der TE will ne Waserkühlung beratung also bekommt er diese


----------



## Sverre (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*

Jup, so siehts aus... TE, dein Warenkorb ist ok.

Nö, Jhonny das was du schreibst ist (um deine Worte zu benutzen) Totaler Quatsch!


----------



## jhnbrg (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Totaler Quatsch den du da schreibst, das würde ein guter Lüftkühler genauso hinbekommen. Aber der TE will ne Waserkühlung beratung also bekommt er diese



Soll ich es dir auch in einer anderen Sprache erklären? Denn Deutsch verstehst du anscheinend nicht.


----------



## JonnyWho (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Soll ich es dir auch in einer anderen Sprache erklären? Denn Deutsch verstehst du anscheinend nicht.



wie willste das denn machen? Du kannst doch nur Deutsch. Denkst du wegen dem Satz bist du jetzt im Recht ? Ist doch sowieso völlig Banane. Der TE soll die 800€ ausgeben und freut sich dann über die Leistung seiner Wasserkühlung


----------



## jhnbrg (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*

Der Sinn dieses Forums ist unter anderem Hilfeleistung für diejenigen, die sich wenig oder gar nicht mit dem Thema WaKü auskennen. So erging es mir auch, ich habe mich nach 20 Jahren Luftkühlung entschieden auf WaKü zu wechseln aus 2 Gründen: Niedrigere Temp und höheres OC-Potential. Auf dem Gebiet WaKü bin ich immer noch ein "Anfänger", aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung mit Luft-Kü und WaKü versuche ich jedem hier, so gut ich kann, zu helfen. Und ich bin froh, dass ich zu meiner Zeit hier gut beraten wurde! Wenn ich aber sehe, was für ein Mist hier teilweise aufgetischt wird, kann ich nicht ruhig bleiben.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Schwachsinn! Meinen 8700K konnte nur deswegen nicht dauerhaft mit 5.0...5.2GHz  laufen lassen mit Lüftkühlung (Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E), weil ich ihn nicht kühl bekommen habe. Bei 4.7GHz war Schluss. Durch die WaKü habe ich meine Max-Temps um 18°C reduziert und kann jetzt enspannt die CPU mit 5.0GHz laufen lassen. Vom thermischen Limit bin ich noch einiges entfernt!



Also war die Cpu bei 4,7 Ghz bei 95°C+?
Abgesehen davon, es gibt Leute, die ihren 9900k auf 5 Ghz laufen lassen und dabei einen Nh D15 verwenden. Im Zweifel gibt es immer noch 100% Lüfterdrehzahl, da schafft ein Luftkühler so einiges. Und genau hier setzt die Wasserkühlung an, denn derartige Drehzahlen sind nicht schön, und mittels Wasserkühlung gehts nunmal leiser. 
Ich sage ja selber, dass es Sinn macht, eine (custom) Wasserkühlung zu verwenden, aber faktisch kann man auch alles mit Luft kühlen, von erträglicher Lautstärke kann dann aber beim besten Willen nicht mehr die Rede sein


----------



## jhnbrg (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Also war die Cpu bei 4,7 Ghz bei 95°C+?



Die war bei 93°C @4.7GHz. Spiel: AC Origins mit max Settings auf 3440x1440. Unter Wasser mit 5GHz habe ich bei gleichen Settings: 76...78°C.

PS. Diesen CPU-Kühler hatte ich vor der WaKü:

Silver Arrow SB-E | Archiv | Thermalright.de


----------



## Sinusspass (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*

Gut, ich habe mal für einen Freund einen Pc mit 8700k (vorerst ungeköpft) und Nh D15 gebaut, lief bei 4,7 Ghz unter Prime mit 180 Watt bzw. 80°C. Leise war er damit zwar nicht wirklich, funktioniert hats schon. Ich vermute eher, bei dir hat die Grafikkarte das Gehäuseinnere gut geheizt, wodurch dann auch der Kühler nicht mehr so gut kühlen konnte.


----------



## IICARUS (16. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*

Was hat mir meine Wasserkühlung gebracht?


10°C weniger CPU-Temperatur gegenüber meinen EKL Alpenföne K2
30°C weniger GPU-Temperatur/ Grafikkarte takten nicht weiter herunter!
ein lautloser Betrieb sogar unter Last
Tolle Optik
Spaß am umbauen
alles aufgeräumter und komme stehts überall dran
kann nun auch hohe Arbeitsspeicher verwenden
weniger Geld auf mein Konto... 

Wenn ich alle 14 Lüfter was ich auf meinen Radiatoren verbaut habe mit voller Drehzahl laufen lassen dann zieht meine Wasserkühlung einen Noctua NH-15 locker ab, da er mit seiner kleinen Kühlfläche nicht gegen meinem Mora + 420 und 240 Radiatoren ankommen kann. Und das habe ich auch schon oft genutzt wenn ich Benchmarks aufstelle. Klar für den Normalbetrieb brauche ich das ganze nicht, aber darum geht es nicht. Hier geht es dann nur noch um Optik und Silentbetrieb.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, es gibt Leute, die ihren 9900k auf 5 Ghz laufen lassen und dabei einen Nh D15 verwenden. Im Zweifel gibt es immer noch 100% Lüfterdrehzahl, da schafft ein Luftkühler so einiges.


Meine Lüfter laufen dabei nur mit etwa 500 U/min und dabei bleibt mein Rechner noch lautlos. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20190527 (17. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü i7 8700K und RTX 2080Ti*

Lieber TE, kauf das ruhig so wie du es da geschrieben hast. Das ist Deutsche Markenqualität Bestellung am bestehen heute wenn du in 3 Wochen umbauen willst ^^ MORA sieht zwar mega kacke aus, aber er bringt was. Am Ende hast du in einer internen Lösung vielleicht 300€ gespart aber dafür jeweils das günstigste ( muss nicht das schlechteste sein ) aber hast auch paar grad mehr aufm Tacho. Alleine bei einer 2080 Ti lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung. Unter Luft sind über 80 Grad keine Seltenheit und unter Wasser hast du selbst mit intern nicht optimal gut 30 grad weniger. 

@IICARUS: wie willst du denn das mit deiner GPU Temperatur beweisen das du 30 Grad weniger hast ? Du hattest ja direkt eine RTX 2080 mit Waterblock gekauft. Du hattest ja nie eine mit Luft


----------



## Sinusspass (17. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü I7 8700K und Rtx 2080 Ti*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn ich alle 14 Lüfter was ich auf meinen Radiatoren verbaut habe mit voller Drehzahl laufen lassen dann zieht meine Wasserkühlung einen Noctua NH-15 locker ab, da er mit seiner kleinen Kühlfläche nicht gegen meinem Mora + 420 und 240 Radiatoren ankommen kann. Und das habe ich auch schon oft genutzt wenn ich Benchmarks aufstelle. Klar für den Normalbetrieb brauche ich das ganze nicht, aber darum geht es nicht. Hier geht es dann nur noch um Optik und Silentbetrieb.
> 
> Meine Lüfter laufen dabei nur mit etwa 500 U/min und dabei bleibt mein Rechner noch lautlos.
> 
> ...



Damit senkst du nur deine Wassertemperatur, das Hauptproblem aktueller Intelcpus, die Wärmeabfuhr vom Silizium in den Kühler, bleibt bestehen, das hat man immer und ist ziemlich groß (beweißt dein Screenshot sogar selbst, 20-30K über Wassertemperatur trotz "nur" 120w). Am Ende reicht die Kühlleistung eines voll aufgedrehten Nh D15 durchaus aus, um derartige Verbräuche mit Gewalt abzuführen, du hast selbst geschrieben, bei der Cpu hats nur 10K gebracht. Am Ende reduziert sich die Sache dann doch auf die Lautstärke, niemand will einen Lüfter im Turbinenmodus im System haben. Dass man mit einer Wasserkühlung lautlos so viel Strom verheizen kann wie man will, steht ja sowieso außer Frage, man braucht nur die Fläche um sein Wasser kühl zu halten.


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü i7 8700K und RTX 2080Ti*

Das stimmt, das Delta ist im Vergleich zu meinem 6700K was ich zuvor verbaut hatte ist nun höher. Das liegt natürlich eindeutig am Silizium und der Übergabe der Wärme. Das war beim 6700K besser und der hat ja auch nicht so hoch aufgeheizt. Das Bild ist aber älter, ich habe mittlerweile eine andere WLP drauf und damit ist es nun besser. Zudem habe ich mittlerweile auch die Spannung besser optimieren können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Merke es auch daran das die Wassertemperatur jetzt auch 1-2°C höher liegt, wird wohl die Wärme jetzt besser übertragen.
Das Bild habe ich gestern in einem Spiel gemacht.

Da lag ich mit dem 6700K nur max. bei 46°C und im Schnitt zwischen 38-42°C. Wobei mein 6700K auch nur bis 4,5 GHz lief und stelle ich den 9900K auch auf nur 4,7 GHz allcore und setze dementsprechend noch weniger Spannung komme ich auch wieder in diesem Temperaturbereich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü i7 8700K und RTX 2080Ti*

Naja, eigentlich ist es für die Wassertemperatur ziemlich egal, wie gut der Wärmeübergang ist, entscheidend ist, dass die ganze Wärme nunmal im Wasser landet, ob die Wärmequelle dahinter nun 50 oder 90°C warm ist, ist bei gleicher Wärmemenge erst mal egal, wichtig ist fürs Wasser wirklich nur die Menge an Wärme, sprich der Verbrauch der Komponenten. 
Ja, seit der 7000er Reihe bekommt Intel es irgendwie nicht mehr auf die Reihe, anständig kühlbare Cpus zu bauen, man hat nur noch diese verrückt hohen Temperaturdifferenzen zwischen Cpu und Wasser. Eine durchschnittliche Last von 20% und 50w Verbrauch mit einem einem vermutlich stärker belasteten 6700k zu vergleichen ist so ne Sache, das obere Bild mit ca. 60% Last und 120w Verbrauch ist ein besserer Vergleich, so sehe ich das zumindest.


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ i7 8700K und RTX 2080Ti*

Gut das obere Bild ist stärker ausgelastet da  BF5 mehr der CPU abverlangt.
Aber da sieht es auch mit nur 4,7 GHz besser anders aus.

*5 GHz BF5:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4,7 GHz BF5:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schafft der Noctua D-15 auch 5,5 GHZ mit 1,450v?
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO

Entschuldige, ist nicht böse gemeint, ein guter Luftkühler wie Beispielweise den Noctua kann man mit einer AIO vielleicht verglichen aber nicht mit einer custom Wakü mit ausreichender Kühlfläche. Natürlich hat das ganze nichts damit zu tun was ausreichend wäre, denn wenn es darum geht dann würde  auch eine PS4 oder sonstige Konsole zum spielen auch ausreichen.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü i7 8700K und RTX 2080Ti*

Hat wer im Normalbetrieb abseits vom Bench 5,5 anliegen?
Ich weiß worauf du hinaus willst, in Extremfällen ist Wasser auch in der Kühlleistung der Luftkühlung mit enormen Drehzahlen überlegen, da gibts noch einige andere Szenarien, vor allem bei den großen Sockeln mit 10+ Kernen, aber im Alltagsgebrauch wäre in der Theorie ein Nh D15 mit Lüftern auf voller Geschwindigkeit ausreichend, die Lautstärke wäre nur unerträglich. und darum benutzen wir ja ne Wasserkühlung, abgesehen davon, dass das Bauen meistens recht viel Spaß macht.


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü i7 8700K und RTX 2080Ti*

Darum geht es doch gar nicht, Luftkühlung haben ihre Grenzen und mit 5 GHz und meiner Kühlfläche bin ich noch weit der Temperatur und der Spannungsgrenzen entfernt. Die 5,5 GHz laufen mit 1,450v, das würdest du mit Luftkühlung mit dem 9900K nicht mehr gekühlt bekommen! Es sind hier schon einige User mit dabei mit dem Kühler und dem Prozessor und kommen mit nur 5 GHz auf alle Kerne schon an ihre Grenzen. 

Daher bekomme ich mein System unter Last auch lautlos hin, da die Kühlleistung dazu ausreicht damit die Lüfter nicht schnell drehen müssen. Denn meine Lüfter können auch mit 1500 U/min laufen.

Habe das ganze nun mit 4,5 GHz getestet, da ich ja mit dem 6700K auch nur diesen Takt anliegen hatte. Natürlich habe ich jetzt 8 statt nur 4 Kerne daher kann ich nicht 100% vergleichen. Aber mit dem 6700K musste ich dafür 1,200v unter Last anliegen haben und nun komme ich nur knapp über 1,000v und das mit doppelt so viele Kerne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich glaube das wir den TS damit gar nicht helfen, da er bezüglich seinem Rechner sich beraten lassen wollte.


----------



## pope82 (17. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü i7 8700K und RTX 2080Ti*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Hat wer im Normalbetrieb abseits vom Bench 5,5 anliegen?
> Ich weiß worauf du hinaus willst, in Extremfällen ist Wasser auch in der Kühlleistung der Luftkühlung mit enormen Drehzahlen überlegen, da gibts noch einige andere Szenarien, vor allem bei den großen Sockeln mit 10+ Kernen, aber im Alltagsgebrauch wäre in der Theorie ein Nh D15 mit Lüftern auf voller Geschwindigkeit ausreichend, die Lautstärke wäre nur unerträglich. und darum benutzen wir ja ne Wasserkühlung, abgesehen davon, dass das Bauen meistens recht viel Spaß macht.



worüber diskutiert ihr denn hier? ihr seid euch doch einig 
-  customs waküs > all
-  luftkühlung für standard-anwender ausreichend und genauso gut oder schlecht wie AiOs
-  mehrkern- OC + graka ist mit luftkühlung mist

 das einzig diskussionswürdige hier sind die statements von diesem johnnywho-freund. die sind allerdings so schwachsinnig dass man die getrost ignorieren kann.


----------



## JonnyWho (17. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü i7 8700K und RTX 2080Ti*

lieber pope, mach dich doch ruhig noch lächerlicher als du nicht eh schon bist. Ich lach mich hier halb tot wegen deinen geilen beiträgen


----------



## jhnbrg (17. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü i7 8700K und RTX 2080Ti*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> lieber pope, mach dich doch ruhig noch lächerlicher als du nicht eh schon bist. Ich lach mich hier halb tot wegen deinen geilen beiträgen



Du bist hier der einzige, der sich lächerlich macht. Das traurige dabei ist, dass du es nicht ein mal checkst und weiterhin spam verteilst.

PS. Ich bin hier raus. Sinnlose Diskussionen helfen TE nicht weiter.


----------

